# Leon's new bug out cane



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Being recently crippled for the time being, I kept wondering at preps that would improve my fighting chances in a SHTF situation (recently I found myself in one) and got to thinking. I got more ammo, planned on bugging in the next few years and beefed up my at-home stuff and got a better bug out vehicle to replace my beloved (and thoroughly destroyed) CR-V. I updated my bug out bags to be light on my poor legs, thinned out the non essentials and lightened up. So far so good. I am actually meaner than I used to be in terms of survival; actually willing to kill anyone caught in my path now at the drop of a hat- I have to be much more stealthy and twice as ruthless as I was before to compensate. That being said, I have to adjust to being a softer, less capable prepper. AS a prepper, I (and all of you) find that fairly unacceptable. But then I got thinking.

Cats have claws, dogs got teeth, scorpions have stingers and yet we are still the most dangerous weapon on god's green earth. Why is that? *We got brains*. So I set to using my brain.

What I ended up with for a new EDC was a complete shelter/survival kit concealed within my favorite walking cane. It can make fire, be a tent, a fishing pole, form a shelter, provide me with simple tools, help me trap game, stop my bleeding and even direct me back toward my home.

I urge anyone here who is disabled or needs a cane to check this out- and if this is you, consult me immediately. I built this thing in 2 hours front to back, planning and all. I cannot wait to set a camp in the woods and show the world that even a cripple will outlast and out-do the sheeple given a simple cane full of tricks. Young bucks take notice- this one is for the *old-schoolers*.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Pictures to come, only on PREPPERFORUMS.NET!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have thought about revamping my "cane" status


I'm concerned that the space blanket at the bottom could be torn while hiking through rough terrain or picker bushes/vines.

I have a aluminum tent pole cut down,for a walking stick with a 3/4" hardwood dowel rod inserted with a pointed 1/4 x 20 tap for non slip on ice.For summer, the rubber tip is in place.

The wood reinforcement provides strength upon impact, but at the cost of supplies that could come in handy.

Maybe if I line the inside with a hollow tube and still have the strength and storage space.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thats pretty smart! good on you for not quitting.. cheering you on.
im mean as im less able than some. more so when im with my kids.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Kool stick, it's amazing the amount of stuff it can take..
A small *pocket telescope *could fit in there too as it's essential to know whether the distant specks on a hillside are innocent boy scouts or nasty zombs-





Tiny *monoculars* (below) are a great alternative, they'e simply rigid telescopes that don't er..telescope, (but might still be advertised as 'telescopes')
They're half the size and half the weight of binoculars and were routinely used on Apollo missions- 








New Tasco 15-65X22 Zoom Mini Telescope Adjustable Monocular Pocket Scope Outdoor on eBay!

PS- this is my monocular (below) which i've had for years, it's Russian-made and weighs a ton because I think its made from cast iron like a T-34 tank.
It's also kinked because it's prismatic but I plan to replace it with a more modern smaller straight-through non-kinked lightweight model like the Tasco jobs above. It's 8x magnification which is absolutely fine for general use, anything more powerful is liable to suffer from hand shake.
Also, the higher the magnification of binoculars, telescopes and monoculars is, the dimmer the image will become, making high-power jobs not so good for use at dusk/dawn or in low light conditions.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

That's cool. I have a pouch somewhere around here I used for my glasses but it would fit quite an item. It's getting weighty though, may have to limit what's on there. I like it though, fairly useful


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Leon, that is way too cool! Get healed!


----------

